# Wheels and tires for a 67 Le Mans



## kanal (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently bought a 67 LeMans, and I thinking to change its wheels.
I'm not sure if go for a 17".
I like the Ion alloy 625.
What do you think?
Can you help me with the offset, backspace and tires size?

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to Billet Specialties web site....click wheels.....they have a very good PDF download "worksheet" for figuring out wheel size/offset/backspace....Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh Eric, you're sooooo diplomatic!


----------

